# Zugriff auf Outlook gewähren



## santange (22. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

Outlook 2002 und 2003
haben folgenden Sicherheitsmeldung:

Ein Programm versucht, auf Ihre in Outlook gespeicherten E-Mail-Adressen zuzugreifen. Möchten Sie dies zulassen?

Falls dies unerwartet geschiet, könnte es sich um einen Virus handeln. Gewähren Sie in diesem Fall keinen Zugriff.

Zugrif gewähren für x Minunten

Wo kann ich diese Abfrage abstellen?


----------



## BlaBla-HH (22. April 2004)

Ein paar mehr Infos könntest Du uns schon anbieten, meinst Du nicht?

Welches Betriebssystem?
Welche Software meldet den Zugriff?
Seit wann?
Hast Du einen aktuellen Virenscanner zuvor benutzt, um ausschliessen zu können, ob es sich tatsächlich um einen Virus handelt?
Warum Zugriff für x Minuten gewähren Was ist denn das für ein komisches Teil? Ist das die einzige Option, die zugelassen wird?


----------



## MAN (22. April 2004)

Habe das gleiche "Problem" - ich weiß zumindest, an was es liegt, dass das kommt.

Da ich selbst auch programmiere, und mir ein kleines Mail-Programm mittels MAPI programmiert hab, kommt diese Meldung ebenfalls, wenn ich mein Programm starte, und dieses indirekt von Outlook die Mails abrufen will.

Dann kommt die Meldung eben von Outlook, ob der Zugriff auf die Mails gewährt wird, und wenn, für wie lange!

Das gibt es glaub ich erst seit Outlook XP!

Wäre aber auch sehr dankbar, wenn einer ne Lösung wüßte, wie man das abstellt (oder zumindest immer Zugriff gewährt)

mfG

MAN


----------



## bluesbounce (23. April 2004)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch, es gibt folgende Lösungen.

1. Wenn Due einen Exchenge hast ;-) kann man es dort ausstellen ... ist kein Witz das geht und wir machen es hier in der Firma, da wir ständig automatisiert Mails versenden.

2. Lasse ein Programm für Dich auf ja Klicken .. ist auch kein Witz,

Express Click Yes 

Das Tool kannst Du über den Tray ein und aus schalten. Wenn es aktiviert ist werden alle Meldungen automatisch mit JA beantwortet. Er wartet auch nicht die angegebene Zeit in der man sonst nicht klicken kann.

Cheers
Breiti


----------



## eb-stefan (20. April 2008)

@bluesbounce: ist zwar ein alter beitrag aber vielleicht kann man mir noch helfen....

ich habe jetzt das gleiche Problem.
es geht um ein W2003Server mit Outlook 2003 (ink. aller Updates)
ich würde es gern über den Exchange deaktivieren...
Leider kann ich nirgendwo eine enstellung finden... kannst du mir das vielleicht erklären wo ich es finde?
Geht es auch das man diese einstellungen nur für bestimmte benutzer bzw benutzergruppen einstellen kann?

Danke für eine Antwort...
Gruß Stefan


----------



## eb-stefan (21. April 2008)

hmm... keine eine idee?


----------

